# Thin intercoolers? rad clearance issues - mk1 1.8T



## boxerdudejay (Jun 16, 2009)

Building a mk1 gti 1.8t project. I am nearly at the point of firing it up but got to figure out my intercooler and piping before i get to that point.

I have a intercooler that is 27x3x7 and it definitly wont work with alot of cutting/trimming and still sit right on the rad and rad support. Is there anyone who has bought something that is about 2" thick or so? i keep seeing some on ebay that are 2.5" thick but i dont think that half inch of clearence is going to help.


Another thing i was thinking of was just running a single piece of piping (turbo straight to throttle body) and running meth, thoughts?


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

I have a Bell intercooler core that is ~2.2" thick and I'm planning on using it for a crossflow turbo setup in my wife's mk1. I test fit the core between the grill and the radiator and it looks like it will fit with plenty of space :thumbup:


----------



## Corrado1320 (Jul 24, 2007)

i've used a cx racing intercooler and it fits pretty nice behind the radiator with some minor trimming...it's tight but it fits. i believe the core is 12"x6"x2.5" and the overall is 19.5"x6"x2.5". not the biggest core, but if you're not looking to make big power it should do the job. below are some pics for reference.


----------



## boxerdudejay (Jun 16, 2009)

Wow that looks ideal. got any pics of the trimmed area/fitment between the rad?


----------



## Corrado1320 (Jul 24, 2007)

it's a little blurry, but it's the only pic i have when i was mocking it up. i had to trim out the rad support (two vertical pieces of steel in pic) right in front of the intercooler to try and get it as tight to the front of the car as possible without rubbing.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Sir, please state your power goals and your current setup to reach it.... that should help with advice.


----------



## not SoQuick (Jan 8, 2004)

corado1320,that is one beautiful GTI

While GTIjoe is right,power goals are important If you aren't going for numbers too much above stock I remember that one of the older volvo turbo's used to run a IC that was pretty thin and with a little work could be made to fit right in front of a mk one rad.


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

GTijoejoe said:


> Sir, please state your power goals and your current setup to reach it.... that should help with advice.


This...then you can get an idea for the size you want. I kinda liked the layout in the MK1s. You can pop the grill off the front and measure up what you need. Plus there is usually a little room to move the radiator front to back, and left to right.


----------



## boxerdudejay (Jun 16, 2009)

Sorry guys i guess that should of helped!

I got a AWP with a ko4 on it, 380cc injectors running on megasquirt. I am not planning on boosting the piss out of it, or taking it on the strip, i don't really have a "desired" amount of horse power but i would imagine it would be in the 220-250 range, don't really plan on throwing more than 12-15lbs of boost.

Should also mention i have both passenger and driver side inlet intake manifolds so i might have more options for plumbing/intercoolers


----------



## Bx V-dubber (Dec 17, 2010)

have you checked mishumoto? ive seen their radiators and intercoolers in alot of tight, custom setups.:beer:


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

It's going to be tough to fit that core without some trimming. I have fit a 12x24x3.5 Garrett core (plus endtanks) in a Rabbit but it was a bit tight and required a lot of trimming.


----------



## Bx V-dubber (Dec 17, 2010)

just for giggles, have you checked sites like summitracing or jegs for inter-coolers under sizes, or call them with a specific size.


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

that engine bay looks like the perfect candidate for a air to water set up. If yours is like the one in the pic, you could set up the intercooler right behind the passenger side headlight. Then the only thing you'll have to worry about is mounting the AWIC radiator, which is super thin


----------



## BARELY LEGAL (Jul 2, 2009)

Check out my build thread for the dimensions of my core. I used a CX Racing intercooler and it fit nicely without much trimming. My car is also a MK1 1.8t swap. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...gal-Budget-Build-Thread.-*20v-Content-Inside*


----------



## boxerdudejay (Jun 16, 2009)

Good job on your swap, looks well done. I actually ordered a intercooler last night from cxracing (25x5.5x2.5) before i read your post lol. The 2.5" thick intercooler was the thinest i could find and im glad it fit yours with minimal modifications. 

I like what you did with the fan shroud, i was thinking of doing something similar with dual 8" fans and diamond plate for that bling factor


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

With some effort you can get a decent size IC in there. 

Here's mine.


----------

